# Batcave from TDKR



## jclinton

My first Diorama. Took me about a month to do it. I am still working on the waterfall.


----------



## DR. PRETORIOUS

excellent job


----------



## SJF

Damn, that's really nice. Superb job. 

Sean


----------



## StarshipClass

Absolutely grand! You need to make a short video with that dio, slowly zooming in on Batman. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jafo

great idea


----------



## BrianM

Awesome!


----------



## Diablo_Fire

Great batcave


----------



## BOXIE

Man that is some fine work.The pictures you took showed how much work you did.


----------



## mikecast

Fantastic work..the waterfall is gonna look nice!


----------



## DarthSideous

Really nice work, but who is the massive guy in the background? Bane? Just kidding. great work.:thumbsup:


----------



## Stangfreak

*Absolutely amazing and a seriously fantastic job !!!
Love it ! I have the perfect Batmobile in 1/24th scale for it ! LOL !*


----------

